# GSP's Sponsors



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

With the recent banning of Afflcition by virtually every MMA promotion, dozens of fighters are out of sponsorship.

Mainly Georges St. Pierre. What really amazed and digusted me at the same time was that GSP and the caliber of fighter that he is, on the biggest fight and win of his career in his hometown of Montreal, he didn't have one sponsor.

I don't know all about sponsors or how fighters go about getting them.

Wether the companies approach the fighters or Vice Versa, but I really was shocked that he didn't have a sponsor for his fight with Serra. 

You would think with how much talent, charisma, and marketability the guy has, that he'd be getting bombarded with Sponsorship deals.

What is this all about and who is to blame for this?


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

gsp is sponsored by afflictions and because they are starting a mma promotion that competes with ufc they don't allow affliction as a sponsor at ufc events.

I don't know why he doesn't have any other sponsors.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

I realize that the UFC wants nothing to do with it's competitors and for that reason they banned affliction. I knew that.

But why he wasn't approached by anyone else seems to me like an insult.

I can't understand it at all. 

You'd figure with how much he wears D&G maybe they'd give him a deal

You'd think with how promising his future is and his last 2 wins he'd have a lot of people offering him deals


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

He maybe tied to Affliction only via contract. I don't know but he could be their face when they get up & running. It would be a bit weird though if he was fighting in the UFC & the face of another org. :dunno:


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah, he is definately tied to Affliction still. Those shirts were huge, he's probably so choked.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

6sidedlie said:


> Yeah, he is definately tied to Affliction still. Those shirts were huge, he's probably so choked.


I doubt he'll be giving a shit really. If he can't be sponsored by any one else, that probably means he's still getting paid. It's all speculation though, I suppose.:dunno:


----------



## narcotix (Oct 15, 2006)

The reason GSP didnt have any sponsers on his shorts was that Affliction paid him to just have the black trunks with the fluer de lee with no other adds on it.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Like others have said, probably contract tie up


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

narcotix said:


> The reason GSP didnt have any sponsers on his shorts was that Affliction paid him to just have the black trunks with the fluer de lee with no other adds on it.


Did they also pay him to get the tatoo on his calf? 

Fleur-de-lis is considered an enduring symbol of France. A lot of N.American & Canadien states use this symbol to state that it consists of a large French settlement. GSP has taken this on as a personal emblem.

http://www.gspfightclub.com/


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Watch Affliction take over now, i can see a lot of people will want to go there way with the amount of money they are paying them.

Thats where i can see Ortiz, Couture and lots more going, by the end of the year.


----------



## brando06 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ummm i don't know if you guys saw or not, but his gi is an affliction gi!!


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

Maybe GSP can fight roll into his next fight with a Golden Palace ad painted on his back like they do in boxing.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Shogun said:


> Maybe GSP can fight roll into his next fight with a Golden Palace ad painted on his back like they do in boxing.


He did that when he fought in TKO


----------



## piratedanger (Sep 16, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> I realize that the UFC wants nothing to do with it's competitors and for that reason they banned affliction. I knew that.
> 
> But why he wasn't approached by anyone else seems to me like an insult.
> 
> ...




In fairness a company like D&G doesn't need to sponsor fighters and most likely doesn't care that he wears their clothes. (D&G is valued over 500 million dollars)

I don't know why he has no other sponsors, maybe he doesn't want any other sponsors?


----------



## aGenius (Feb 5, 2007)

I think people don't realize the money that Affliction has been raking in since the UFC explosion. Considering rappers have built 300 million dollar clothing companies, I can only imagine the type of money that Affliction is making.


----------



## piratedanger (Sep 16, 2007)

aGenius said:


> I think people don't realize the money that Affliction has been raking in since the UFC explosion. Considering rappers have built 300 million dollar clothing companies, I can only imagine the type of money that Affliction is making.


Affliction isn't that big.
I also don't know if any rappers with 300 million dollar clothing lines lol.

(If you're thinking Sean Jean it isn't even close)


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

I tend to get the feeling that Affliction will make some serious waves on the UFC. Affliction is a cool well represented brand. It has taken a smart business route since being banned by UFC. The UFC is actually helping affliction by billing up fighters then pissing them off or axeing contracts for affliction to have ready made star power. The fighters want to fight for them and they have some huge names associated and fighting with them. GSP, Randy, Fedor, Barnett, Babalu, Aleks, Sylvia, Rampage etc etc.

The GSP affliction tees im told sell like freaking hot dogs...


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Even if GSP didn't have any sponsors I don't see what is so 'disgusting' about it, since that is GSP's choice and Dana wouldn't prevent GSP from having any sponsors what-so-ever just because he was initially sponsored by Affliction (like so many other fighters).


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

narcotix said:


> The reason GSP didnt have any sponsers on his shorts was that Affliction paid him to just have the black trunks with the fluer de lee with no other adds on it.


He is correct, and if you watched the UFC post fight conference you would have seen GSP say just that. Pretty much some reporter asked him why he didn't have sponsors on his shorts and GSP replied Affliction paid him to not have any other sponsors and he laughed and looked at Dana White. Which was funny as hell in my opinion. :laugh:


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

MagiK11 said:


> He is correct, and if you watched the UFC post fight conference you would have seen GSP say just that. Pretty much some reporter asked him why he didn't have sponsors on his shorts and GSP replied Affliction paid him to not have any other sponsors and he laughed and looked at Dana White. Which was funny as hell in my opinion. :laugh:


There ya go Southpaw. You're question answered right here


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

DJ Syko said:


> Watch Affliction take over now, i can see a lot of people will want to go there way with the amount of money they are paying them.
> 
> Thats where i can see Ortiz, Couture and lots more going, by the end of the year.


What is Affliction paying? I have never seen any numbers for what Affliction is paying anyone. The only thing I have seen from them are their sponsorships of fighters. :dunno:


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

He was payed not to wear any other sponsers. If anyone thinks that GSP can't get a sponser you are an idiot.


----------



## piratedanger (Sep 16, 2007)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> What is Affliction paying? I have never seen any numbers for what Affliction is paying anyone. The only thing I have seen from them are their sponsorships of fighters. :dunno:



According to plenty of rumors they are paying very well.
Well over 100K a fight.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

piratedanger said:


> According to plenty of rumors they are paying very well.
> Well over 100K a fight.


 Those are rumors. I doubt they pay that much per fight except to possibly a couple guys. Possibly GSP. I highly doubt that is the going rate for every fighter though. If anyone gets any REAL numbers, I'd like to see them. If I am wrong, I will be the first to say so!


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

we will know the real numbers in July.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Could you order an affliction gi, or are they only made for the fighters?


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> Those are rumors. I doubt they pay that much per fight except to possibly a couple guys. Possibly GSP. I highly doubt that is the going rate for every fighter though. If anyone gets any REAL numbers, I'd like to see them. If I am wrong, I will be the first to say so!


They have Fedor fighting on the card, of course they are going to be paying more than a 100k, I wouldnt be suprised if it close to a million for Fedor and Tim. 

This not the UFC and thats the reason why most of them are on the card is because they are paying at lot more than what the UFC is giving them or offered them.

If you think Arlovski was getting like 150k a fight from the UFC, so i doubt he will fight for less than that.


----------



## gamjeom-me (May 13, 2008)

GSP rocks, classy guy


----------



## narcotix (Oct 15, 2006)

Zender said:


> Did they also pay him to get the tatoo on his calf?
> 
> Fleur-de-lis is considered an enduring symbol of France. A lot of N.American & Canadien states use this symbol to state that it consists of a large French settlement. GSP has taken this on as a personal emblem.
> 
> http://www.gspfightclub.com/


Yes thanks i know what the image is, but as is stated later in this thread i was right on the reason he had it just on his trunks at the event in montreal.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

narcotix said:


> Yes thanks i know what the image is, but as is stated later in this thread i was right on the reason he had it just on his trunks at the event in montreal.


You said Affliction paid him to only have his own emblem on his shorts. It's not a sponsor, as it's his own brand. In which case he basically was paid, NOT to have a sponsor. Which was stated before you posted the first time, hence my sarcasm.


----------

